# Removing front seats from a MK6 Fiesta



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

My front seats have been annoying me for a while and so I'm going to treat myself to a 'charles' and give the interior a thorough clean now the weathers improved, slightly!! 

I want to remove the front seats from my fiesta to hopefully do a better job and make it an easier job in the long run.

Now I can see the four star/hex bolts that need removing but there's a cable that runs to the bottom of each seat. Now I'm 99.9% sure there isn't an airbag in either seat. Its a 2007 Zetec with normal cloth seats and there's no tags/plastic pasts saying airbag/srs or whatever they write.

Anyone ever removed any? Surprisingly I've checked google and couldn't find one thread/video actually outlining how to do this!

Many thanks for any help
Mark


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

If it's an electrical cable and your not 100% what it's for, I'd be disconnecting the battery just to be sure while you remove them.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

The wire is for the seat belt pre tensioners, disconnect battery and give it few minutes before disconnecting. If you don't you risk them going off (they go with a bang and are expensive to replace) or more likely, diagnostics light coming on and needing a reset.


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

I've taken the seats out of my mk6 zetec s many times, never disconnected the battery but it is advisable. The torx bit you'll need is a T50 :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Many thanks guys really appreciate the quick replies.

I'll disconnect the battery and whilst I'm removing the bolts hopefully that'll give any juice left in the system time to discharge and save any hassle.

Many thanks again, best go order myself a charles hoover


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Will it need hooked up to diagnostics machine to re set any warning lights after?

Make sure you have your radio code too.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol that wire is actually for the put your bloody seat belt clicky light.
The prtesioners are within the seat belt buckle holder.
Yes you can just disconnect it no issues. And it wont need recoding when you plug it back in.
No need to disconnect battery just be careful when spraying water about ( like er stick a bag over em....)


----------

